# Any gossip from Cornwall?



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

I hear there's a *rather* large par-tee going on   

Should have taken the lift 

*Goes to check BBC news*


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 28, 2006)

Latest news from Cornwall - it's raining (again)


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Latest news from Cornwall - it's raining (again)



Oh, maybe I'm glad I didn't go then!!

It's sunny up here


----------



## user47632 (May 28, 2006)

Yep, my mate is heading down there from London. 

I don't have the money or motivation really. If I knew where it was last night, then maybe I would have went.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 28, 2006)

No one tells me anything


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2006)

they won't have it on the news as more people will want to go, and we can't have that can we 

omg!!! thread in music about it


----------



## boskysquelch (May 28, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> No one tells me anything



fkkn ditto...I wuz up ALL night too.... reading!!!!!ffs!

LOL...jus had two young totties tootling in and out ...told them to get themselves shifted up there...and they were more interested in how I wuz _doin'_...YOOOT!!!:rollseyes:


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2006)

The UK technival


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 29, 2006)

Is that the Towan Blystra Wetherspoons in one of those pics?


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Is that the Towan Blystra Wetherspoons in one of those pics?



Are you referring to the one with me laughing, and the one with my mate who has a totally blank expression?


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2006)

In that case, yes!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 29, 2006)

I was in there last week, although my preferred venue in Newquay is the Walkabout bar, when it's empty and you can get a seat in the window looking out onto the beach. In the daytime, it's cheaper than the Wetherspoons!


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2006)

I don't like the atmosphere in Wetherspoons either - feels like it's trying to be something it's not.  And that Walkabout is okay... Used to be Newquay's only cinema  but anyway...


----------



## rowan (May 29, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> No one tells me anything



Nor me. It's only a few minutes drive from me too


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2006)

I met have met you at Ladock Woods once, Rowan? I leant you my hat for the night, if it was you


----------



## rowan (May 30, 2006)

Don't think it was me, must be another Rowan.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2006)

I've no idea what any of you are talking about but if it involved newquay I'm quite glad of that


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 30, 2006)

I think Zenie was talking about some 'rave' down Davidstow way, before I sidetracked the thread into a discussion about the Wetherspoons in Newquay


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2006)

Ahhh - that rave was on the news tonight. Apparently the place is trashed


----------



## Chemical needs (May 30, 2006)

Trashed? Bit of mud & rubbish!


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Ahhh - that rave was on the news tonight. Apparently the place is trashed



someone posted it on another forum

they conveniently forgot to mention the ruined articulated trailer and land fill already on the site. the police booted them all of today before they had finished clearing up too.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 30, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> someone posted it on another forum



but it was on the telly.


----------



## madzone (May 30, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> someone posted it on another forum
> 
> they conveniently forgot to mention the ruined articulated trailer and land fill already on the site. the police booted them all of today before they had finished clearing up too.


Land fill? Is that where all the beer cans and broken glass came from then? Strange they didn't notice that before the rave 

I don't doubt there was an elemnt of exaggeration but it would be daft to suggest that all the 2000+ people who attended were angels.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Epico (May 30, 2006)

I wish I had been there (not that I was around at the weekend anyway.)

So out of touch. Bah!


----------



## madzone (May 31, 2006)

My eldest was probably there. I don't think he'd leave anywhere in a state like that but if he did I'd smack his ass


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Land fill? Is that where all the beer cans and broken glass came from then? Strange they didn't notice that before the rave
> 
> I don't doubt there was an elemnt of exaggeration but it would be daft to suggest that all the 2000+ people who attended were angels.



ha ha thats wasnt what i was saying.

there mess left by the party for sure, but the whole closing it for a month thing sounds pretty bollocks to me. there was lots of industrial rubbish there allready


----------



## madzone (May 31, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> ha ha thats wasnt what i was saying.
> 
> there mess left by the party for sure, but the whole closing it for a month thing sounds pretty bollocks to me. there was lots of industrial rubbish there allready


Yeah, I agree - the closing for a month is hysteria but you can understand people being pissed of at the mess surely?


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree - the closing for a month is hysteria but you can understand people being pissed of at the mess surely?



yes totally. its always something that makes me feel  in the mornings, seeing the litter everywhere. 

the OB making the crews leave while they were in mid clean up didnt help matters though! and they handed over money to get some skips sent and they never arrived.


----------



## madzone (May 31, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> yes totally. its always something that makes me feel  in the mornings, seeing the litter everywhere.
> 
> the OB making the crews leave while they were in mid clean up didnt help matters though! and they handed over money to get some skips sent and they never arrived.



There was a funny bit on the news where the landowner was complaining that he'd had to walk around all day taking photgraphs of the litter  

To be fair to the tv people they did show a couple of people who said that folk were willing to stay to help clear up but the police had told them to get off site or be arrested.


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> To be fair to the tv people they did show a couple of people who said that folk were willing to stay to help clear up but the police had told them to get off site or be arrested.



and arrested some of them did get. rigs taken too


----------



## Chemical needs (May 31, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> and arrested some of them did get. rigs taken too


----------

